# White after Labor Day



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was watching Wendy Williams today (How you doin'?) and she was talking about wearing white after Labor Day or before Memorial Day.  She said she thinks 'no white' is no longer a rule but that she thinks it's about fabrics - like no straw or linen after Labor Day.  Of course the audience had other opinions.

Personally, I wear whatever color I want whenever I want.  I'll wear pink in November and browns in July.  I never heard anyone mention the fabric rule though.  I can see where someone might want to restrict fabrics in the Midwest or the North East, but I live in Texas.  It's 95 today and it will stay over 80 for another 1 - 2 months and it will be back in the 80's in mid-March.  So, I'd have to respectfully disagree with that rule.

The only hard and firm clothing rule I follow is one my mother gave me as a little boy:  You must wear a jacket if its under 65.  So,if its 64 and sunny on a February day, I have something on - but at 65, off it comes.

So, what are your rules?  Or your opinions about the rules?  Let's talk.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I do not follow any fashion "rules." If I want to wear a straw cowboy hat in November, I will. If it is warm in January and I want to wear sandals, same thing. I just don't see basing my clothing choices on what other people think. If I am comfortable with it, I'll dress to suit me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I wear what I want to wear when I want to wear it. Which also explains why, at 48, I dress like a 15 year old boy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I try to avoid wearing white at any time during the year!  But honestly, I wear what I want when I want.  I'm "colorful" according to a co-worker.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I try to avoid wearing white at any time during the year! But honestly, I wear what I want when I want. I'm "colorful" according to a co-worker.


"Odd" is the term I hear, but I don't think they are just commenting on my apparel.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I rarely wear white other than a white T-shirt (I do have 7 dogs!), but I too live in Texas and as far as I'm concerned it is still summer. It was 90º last night at 8:30. I wear whatever is comfortable without a thought to whether or not a holiday has come and gone.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought it was just white shoes that were a no-no.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

"No white after Labor Day" is an old-fashioned Southern rule that only older people follow (No offense to those still following it!). Some still apply it to just shoes.
I don't wear that much white to begin with, but it never crosses my mind when I do.
I'm strictly a t-shirt and jeans type of girl. Well, unless I'm at work. Then I'm a suit type of girl.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I believe it does refer to shoes and purses. However, I wear what I want when I want. I love breaking with tradition.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They sell white winter boots, don't they?

And Labor Day seems like an artificial boundary to begin with.  I mean, if they had picked a particular daytime temperature (has to be x degrees to wear white) it might make a tiny bit more sense, though still not very much.  Or the end of summer, which some people inexplicably think is actually this weekend.  But what Labor Day has to do with style and/or fashion baffles me.

And anytime I'm in a crowd, I see far more serious offenses against fashion and good taste than a "wrong" color.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And anytime I'm in a crowd, I see far more serious offenses against fashion and good taste than a "wrong" color.


LOL! I agree!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Speaking of serious offenses against fashion, have you been to this site?

People of Wal-mart


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Speaking of serious offenses against fashion, have you been to this site?
> 
> People of Wal-mart


Whoa.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think this was waaay back when "fashion" was important, and you are right it was a southern tradition.  I am old enough to remember you didn't leave the house without gloves and a hat!  I wear a hat, but for health reasons, not because it is fashionable, and Betsy's hats are the kind I like most of all    I do have a pair of gloves just for old time sake and in case I ever go NOB when it it cold


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in Florida and wear summer clothes, including white year round. I'd much rather see someone breaking the white rule than seeing the pants that are down below their


Spoiler



butt


.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When you look around out there, you realize that there are no rules.  The white thing was set in the early 20th c. (I'm guessing).  I recall it as a child of the 50s and 60s, but even the old people don't follow it any more.

There were also certain occasions when the rule for women to wear dresses.  As of about the past six years, I don't have any.  We were not allowed to wear trousers for public school.  Oh, I have one formal black dress hanging in a dress bag, but I don't wear it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I never wear white, winter or summer because I wore white uniforms as a nurse and that soured me on white clothing. Even my wedding dress was ecru, not white.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> There were also certain occasions when the rule for women to wear dresses. As of about the past six years, I don't have any. We were not allowed to wear trousers for public school. Oh, I have one formal black dress hanging in a dress bag, but I don't wear it.


I think I'm turning into a crabby old man. (These kids with the clothing they wear...)

There are times and events where I find myself wishing the norm was for people to dress. One doesn't have to wear a top hat and tails, but when I go to the theater or a wedding and see others in a t-shirt and flip flops, I start having those judgmental that's-not-appropriate thoughts. But then I like to dress up for events sometime - make it a little special.

On the other hand, if I had to dress up - like if it was the bad old days of the TVland 50's and I to put on a tie to go to the store, I'd go insane ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I think this was waaay back when "fashion" was important, and you are right it was a southern tradition. I am old enough to remember you didn't leave the house without gloves and a hat! I wear a hat, but for health reasons, not because it is fashionable, and Betsy's hats are the kind I like most of all  I do have a pair of gloves just for old time sake and in case I ever go NOB when it is cold


Dona, glad you like my hats! But NOB? (Naked On a Boat? Nude On the Beach? )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

North Of the Border, I'm betting. . . . . .


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Today it is going to be 97º <sigh> I _wish_ summer was over after Labor Day


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We were invited to a Garden Party when we were in England.  (It was summer, 15 years ago or so.) A dress of the proper length (between knee and ankle), a hat and gloves was expected.  The guys were NOT required to have the striped jackets and boater hats, though a couple did, but were required to wear what is called "informal" I believe:  blazer and tie.  DH didn't have to go shopping, but I did.  Hat's still in my closet; never wore it again.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> We were not allowed to wear trousers for public school. Oh, I have one formal black dress hanging in a dress bag, but I don't wear it.


My father went through a stage where if it was good enough for his sisters, then it was good enough for my sister and I as well. So, I went through a period where I was not allowed to wear pants to school. My mother at least agreed that this was stupid, so she told me to throw a pair of jeans in my backpack and change at school. Nothing better than the female trombonist flashing the crowd because she was wearing a skirt. In the fall it was usually the wind, the rest of the year, my skirt would catch the spit valve.

I do have a few dresses and skirts, but I only wear them for a formal event or when the heat and humidity is so high I'll roast.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That reminds me of when wrap-around skirts were popular.  It was so hard to keep them from unflapping in the wind.  I hate that fashion is often impractical.

As long as we are on this topic, what is your opinion about interview wear?  Does everyone still wear suits?  Last round for me was 7 years ago.  I usually wore a skirt and blazer.  Soon, I should be out there again.  I had one temp job interview in June where I wore black pants and black blazer.  Shoes were a problem, because I have some foot problems, so I just wore what I had worn for work -- big black shoes (like Merrill's but from Lands End).  I expect to be interviewing for legal word processing and legal secretarial.  

I was dressing more casually for work itself over the past six years, because I worked nights.  There was still a dress code, but I didn't feel the need to go all out as when I worked days as a legal secretary.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I have interviewed many over the years. For interview wear it depends on the job you are interviewing for. You only get one chance to make a good impression. 

For legal work I would definitely go with a blazer and either pants or a skirt. I'm one who can't remember the last time I wore a skirt or dress, but I often wear suits for work. If the area you a hired into is more relaxed then you can also relax after you get the job.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

That seems to be the going advice louiseb - I have been told to dress how I'd dress for the job (but a bit nicer.)

My job as an audio/visual tech can have me crawling around on the floor, up ladders and just generally getting pretty grubby some days. I might wear a silk shirt to an interview here, but it wouldn't be in my daily wear.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> North Of the Border, I'm betting. . . . . .


Ann - you are on a roll today! BTW SOB means South of the Border, not that other phrase 

I only wear skirts any more, after a surgery I had to go to the bathroom a lot and quickly, and it was much easier to lift than to push - but it's only because of the convenience otherwise I'd still be in pants.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got my first law firm job in 1987 after working in a more casual environment at the CBS Broadcast Center.  I bought and bought and bought outfits.  They looked good, but I spent way too much money.  I wore skirts.  Then when I tried pants again, I couldn't believe how much more comfortable I was. They were dress pants that I don't have any more (they wouldn't fit anyway).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Miss Chatty Says:

"Wearing white after Labor Day is like wearing tube socks with your sandals. Call the fashion-police. _Tres gouche._"

Miss Chatty (Patterson)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Miss Chatty Says:
> 
> "Wearing white after Labor Day is like wearing tube socks with your sandals. Call the fashion-police. _Tres gouche._"
> 
> Miss Chatty (Patterson)


I don't give two hoots about white after Labor Day. . .but we have a priest who wears white socks with his sandals and it makes me cringe. He does this while acting in his priestly role. When I was a kid altar boys weren't even allowed to wear sandals -- dark shoes or you were sent home. (Not me, of course; I wasn't allowed at _all_.  ) Anyway, if it's cool enough for socks, it's cool enough to just wear shoes fercryinoutloud. 

<deep breath> O.K. I'm better now. Thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you say Hoots!  

I once wore white socks with sandals at provincetown and they tore up my gay membership card and I got a personal demerit from Elton John himself.

Miss Chatty, who learned the hard way


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't come down here   socks with sandals are the norm.  I do wear sandals occasionally, but with socks that match my hats    Men, gay and otherwise wear sandals with and without white socks, and believe me, the white socks are soooo much nicer to see than the ugly feet the male species have    But then shorts is the norm also, sandals fit better than dress shoes with black socks on skinny legs UGH

You would be fine down here Ed, no matter what you wore or did.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Please. never mind about sandals. I rarely wear the bathig suit. (I look terrible in a bathing suit, so why not go _au natural_).

Ed Patterson (Chatty)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I wear white whenever I want. So do lots of other people I see. So I think it is just fine to do so.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny how different cultures have a different association with different colors. White is the mourning colors in China. In China I wouldn't want to wear white at any time.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I've worn white for the past two days, just because I'm not supposed to.
(There's a 15-year-old mind trapped inside my 38-year-old head.)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I've worn white for the past two days, just because I'm not supposed to.
> (There's a 15-year-old mind trapped inside my 38-year-old head.)


Way to rebel!!!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I wear what I want to wear when I want to wear it. Which also explains why, at 48, I dress like a 15 year old boy


{Laughing} And I am 75 and retired so I wear anything I want at any time. Today I have almost white jeans {washed often}, a Society for Creative anachronism shirt, my art apron, and white socks. Tomorrow I am going out to buy stuff so I will be a bit more put together...

Patrisha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a reprint from my advice column that I ran in 2006 called ASK MISS CHATTY regarding Wearing White After Labor Day (and I believe both Dame Edna and Elton John would agree with me):
=========================================
*Wearing White After Labor Day - A Sin even in Ancient Times*

Dear Miss Chatty:

My partner and I are having a serious argument about whether the old rule that wearing "white" after Labor Day still applies in the 21st Century. He wore white pants to dinner the other evening; and, if he weren't paying and so damn cute, I nearly let him go dine alone. He says I'm silly and that the rule only applies to high society chicks and drag queens, not to a he-man couple like us. Help us settle this, please.

Butch Motorcyclist in Podney, Ohio

Dear Motor-Butch:

Wearing white after Labor Day is a sin that knows no forgiveness. It came down with Moses on the tablets from Mount Sin'ai. The rules have been in disarray ever since the government has putzed around with when Labor Day occurs. Now you might say that in ancient days, there was no Labor Day. How did the ancient Greeks and Romans apply the rule? Well, that's easy. When they wore clothing at all, the Greeks were offended by anyone who dared wear white skivvies after the festival of


Spoiler



Zeus Vaginus


. The Romans, on the other hand, because the Ceasars constantly mucked with the calendar, allowed white to be worn at any time, as long as it was trimmed in purple or lavender. So, to solve your problem, ask your partner to take off his briefs and wear his pants trimmed with a purple, satin stripe.


Spoiler



Not only will he be conforming with the original rule, he will most likely take all his clothes off and strap you to the bed for two days. Ditch dinner.


. But most of all, be sure that the sheets are not pure white. After Labor Day, egg-shell or ecru is appropriate; and of course, purple and lavender are great all year around.

Miss Chatty who wears Prada


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Miss Chatty, you're killing me!!! LOL.


----------

